# motorsport shifters



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Anypics please top bottom underneath any where i'll start
\\


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: motorsport shifters (Daskoupe)*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: motorsport shifters (Daskoupe)*


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: motorsport shifters (Daskoupe)*


----------



## manny_nerd (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: motorsport shifters (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_Anypics please top bottom underneath any where i'll start
\\











Heeey! Thats mine!!!!!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i have the same O2O version as seen in the first couple pics.. some day it will make its way onto my 76 rabbit..


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

where are people getting these, these days?


----------



## manny_nerd (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

build your own..







.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (manny_nerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manny_nerd* »_build your own..







.








thats the plan


----------



## MTL20th (May 12, 2007)

what is the benefit of this on a street car? I take it its much more durable and the cables do not run under the car. Is it a question of durability?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (MTL20th)*

So how does this work..does it work the same way or does this convert it to front and back( up shift and downshift)


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (Fugee)*

no these retain the shift pattern "h".These make the shifter quicker.you drive a car with on of these and nothing feels close to good as these


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*

I have an actual VWMS shifter not copies like most you posted. the CAE and VWMS are different in design. are you looking for measurements?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

please


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Daskoupe)*

which ones?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

The shifter,any thing you got


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (MTL20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MTL20th* »_what is the benefit of this on a street car?

they're great for killing transmission syncros.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
they're great for killing transmission syncros.

What's your reasoning for saying that?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_
What's your reasoning for saying that?

same problem as short shifters. you can shift faster than the syncronizer can compensate for. I've used a CAE shifter, and it is awesome, but just dont be surprised if it leads to problems.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
same problem as short shifters. you can shift faster than the syncronizer can compensate for. I've used a CAE shifter, and it is awesome, but just dont be surprised if it leads to problems.









What if you were to set to be similar to a stock throw, then you would allow the synchros to keep up, while having a more solid shift feel I would imagine?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rex_racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rex_racer* »_
What if you were to set to be similar to a stock throw, then you would allow the synchros to keep up, while having a more solid shift feel I would imagine?

yep. you could also accomplish this by replacing the stock nylon shift parts with aluminum, and going to HD cables like sold in the CAE kit.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
yep. you could also accomplish this by replacing the stock nylon shift parts with aluminum, and going to HD cables like sold in the CAE kit.

What are the benefits of the HD cables vs standard cables?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (rex_racer)*

they're stiffer (less casing flex). so they give a more positive/firm feel


----------



## RallyXGTI (Nov 20, 2008)

good god, i want this for my MK4.... is that possible?? does such an animal exist?? the pics above show MK4 interior, but i want to make sure...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ya.They will work in any car.The kit a mkiv is alike 900bucks
You make friends with a machinist and you can make you own for an 1/8th of that price


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_ya.They will work in any car.The kit a mkiv is alike 900bucks
You make friends with a machinist and you can make you own for an 1/8th of that price

good luck saving that much. a set of high performance cables will run you several hundred dollars.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
good luck saving that much. a set of high performance cables will run you several hundred dollars.

what? not sure where you are getting your info but this shifter wearing out syncro's is bogus and these "high performance" cables??? a local hydraulic shop can make them for $35 a cable. it's nothing more then a push / pull cable. Planes and bulldozers use these as well. nothing high performance about them. you can beleive the BS behind bildon and pay their mark up but my cables from them were too long and got mine from my local http://www.hydraulic-supply.com/index.htm
I can even give you the measurements for the MK2 chassis and you can order these up. EXACT same ones from bildon.
not trying to bash you syncro but take it from someone who owns one not what people on here say.
i dont throw mine into gear so fast that I'm grinding gears. you can't shift faster then the syncro's will let you unless you're driving like an ass on a stock gear box...

here's the PDF link to the catalog page. Mine were made in front of me and you can order them and have them shipped.
http://192.77.147.11/pdf/1393.pdf#search="push pull cables"
I dealt with "tim" in the forest park, GA location


_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 9:23 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_
what? not sure where you are getting your info but this shifter wearing out syncro's is bogus and these 

how many trannys have you rebuilt? you can 100% outshift your syncros. Hell VW syncros even have problems keeping up with normal shifts once you're revving high. Just ask any of the 1.8T guys who are drag racing and shifting above 8000 about their syncro problems.
but hey, dont take my word for it. ask Broke, and see what he has to say about the topic, he knows these trannys better than anyone on here.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*

perhaps it's b/c I don't drag race but I don't have the problem so i still wouldn't say these will wear out a tranny. I would leave that up to driving habits. These make you shift like it's a gated ferrari shifter.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
Just ask any of the 1.8T guys who are drag racing and shifting above 8000 about their syncro problems.










hence driving like an ass on a stock box. my rev limit is only 7800 so I have no idea above 8k.


----------



## ericb3 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Know where I could find blueprints for these things? I'd love to make one or two during some downtime in the shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ericb3 at 2:22 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericb3)*

look in the fab forums. one guy has posted them


----------



## ericb3 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.9..16vTurbo)*

awesome, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ericb3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericb3* »_awesome, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Care to make me one for my '







76 Rabbit 1.8t?


----------



## ericb3 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (richardbachman)*

I searched through the fab forums and most of the links were dead for the designs, ill probably try to cook something up in the summer time. I'll let you know if I get it worked out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ericb3)*

I'll be waiting


----------

